# صور لعيد الغطاس كل عام وأنتم بخير



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## Maran+atha (18 يناير 2017)

شكراً كثير للصور الرائعة جداً
اختى الغالية المميزة كلدانية

معلومات بمناسبة عيد الغطاس 


عيد الغطاس هو أحد أعيادنا السيدية الكـبرى وهـو محصور بين عيدين كبيرين
ونصلى فيها قداسات ليلية، الأول هو عيد الميلاد المجيد والثالث هو عيد
القيامة المـجيد وبينهما عيد الغطاس المجيد. وتتعجب يا صديقى من هذه
الثلاثيات المدهشة والمرتبـطة بهذا العيد المجيد، والذى تحتفل به كنيستنا
ثلاثة أيام هما (11، 12، 13) طوبة من كل عام.


أولاً: ثلاثة أسماء لهذا العيد
أ- عيد الثيؤفانيا : أى الظهور الإلهى.
ب- عيد الأنوار : حيث يمسك المعمد الشموع بعد العماد.
ج- عيد الغطاس : أى العماد.


ثانياً: القديس يوحنا المعمدان يحمل ثلاثة ألقاب
أ- السابق : لأنه سبق السيد المسيح جسدياً بستة أشهر.
ب- الصابغ : لأنه قام بالمعمودية التى هى صبغة فى معناها اللغوى.
ج- الشهيد : لأن حياته إنتهت بالإستشهاد بقطع الرأس.


ثالثاً: القديس يوحنا المعمدان له ثلاث صفات
أ- آخر أنبياء العهد القديم : بل كان نبياً شاهد ما تنبأ به.
ب- الملاك المهيئ للعهد الجديد : إذ كان يعد الناس لرسالة المسيح السماوية.
ج- أعظم مواليد النساء : وذلك بشهادة السيد المسيح ذاته (لو 28:7).


رابعاً: ظهر الثالوث القدوس فى معمودية السيد المسيح
أ- الآب : صوت ينادى "هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت" (مت 17:3).
ب- الإبن : غاطساً فى مياه نهر الأردن ثم صاعـداً (مت 16:3).
ج- الروح القدس : ظهر على شكل حمامة رمز الروح الوديع (مت 16:3).


خامساً :تتم المعمودية بثلاث غطسات فالمسيح مات وقبر
ثم قام فى اليوم الثالث والذين يتعمدون أيضاً يموتون ويدفنون ويقومون على مثال المسيح.
أ- المعمودية موت مع المسيح : "إننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته" 
(رو 3:6).
ب- المعمودية دفن مع المسيح : ".. فدفنا معه بالمعمودية" (رو 4:6).
ج- المعمودية قيامة مع المسيح:"إذ كنتم أمواتاً فى الخطايا.. أحياكم معه"(كو 12:2-13).



سادساً: فى المعمودية ثلاثة أفعال
أ- رفض : أى جحد الشيطان حيث ينظر المعمد ناحية
الغرب ويكون محمولاً على الذراع الأيسر الإشبين.
ب- إعلان : حيث ينظر المعمد ناحية الشرق ويكون محمولاً على الذراع الأيمن للإشبين. 
ج- قبول : قبول الاشبين المعمودية على اسم الثالوث القدوس وعلى عدد الأيام التى مكثها المسيح فى قبره.


سابعاً: نستخدم فى المعمودية ثلاثة أنواع من الزيوت
أ- الزيت العادى : الذى يطلق عليه اسم "الساذج".
ب- زيت الغاليلاون : الذى يعنى زيت "الفرح".
ج- زيت الميرون : معناه "الطيب" وهى ختم الروح القدس.


ثامناً: فى يوم العماد ننال ثلاثة أسرار
أ- المعمودية : هى مـدخل الأسرار الكنسية السـبعة أنـه "أن كــــان
أحـــــد لا يولد من الماء والـــروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت،الله" (يو
5:3).
ب- الميرون : حيث يتم مسح المعمد "36" رشمة مقسمة إلى ثلاث دفعات على
(الرأس والصدر والظهر). على الأطراف العليا. على الأطراف السفلى وكل دفعة
"12" رشمة.
ج- الإفخارستيا : أى التنـاول من جسد الرب ودمـه لكـى يثبت المعمد فى المسيح والمسيـح يثبت فيه ويقيمه فى اليوم الأخير (يو6)



تاسعاً: نحصل على ثلاث بركات من المعمودية
أ- بركة التبنى : حيث نصير أبناء الله بالتبنى.
ب- بركة الملاك الحارس : الذى يرافق حياتنا وأيام عمرنا.
ج- بركة التثبيت بالميرون : فى جـسـد المسـيح أى الكنيسة

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2017)

*عاشت الايادي وسلمت على الصور المقدسة

كل غطاس وانتم بالف خير وعز وبركة

تحياتي وتقديري لكم
*


----------

